# Road trip to NYC - What do I need to make sure and do?



## Dawn (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Makeup friends!
My kids and I are taking a road trip to NYC.  We will be departing from the Chicago area, traveling to Niagara Falls, and then on to Stamford, CT., where my son has a concert.  We will then spend a few days in NYC and then our final 2 days, we will be in DC.  
Makeup wise, is there anything I don't want to miss?  Any good restaurants I should make sure and stop at?  Any goofy, crazy stuff to do along the way?  My kids are Ashley (she is 25 and works for a Newspaper as a Copy Editor and also writes for Book Riot and loves Books) & Tyler (he is 24 & a Classical Musician/Teacher).  We are up for just about anything!
Thanks in advance for any suggestions you may offer!


----------



## leonah (Jun 9, 2016)

I haven't been to NY yet but I would say visit the Bite beauty lab if possible. I have always wanted to go there but usually visit the LA area instead so..


----------



## Dawn (Jun 9, 2016)

leonah said:


> I haven't been to NY yet but I would say visit the Bite beauty lab if possible. I have always wanted to go there but usually visit the LA area instead so..



Thanks!  I will put that on our list!


----------



## Janice (Jun 18, 2016)

The museum of modern art in NYC is really really nice, even just stopping by the gift shop is an experience.  I wish I had more recc's but honestly out of of all the trips I've made to NYC that museum trip still stands out to me the most!


----------

